# Movie Posters 1 - Name The Movie



## David H (Mar 14, 2015)

Using up the images on my PC before it goes in storage, reason for film quizzes early.

*1.* *SOLVED*







*2.*






*3.* *SOLVED*







*4.* *SOLVED*








*Good Luck*


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 14, 2015)

Is 1.  Tangled? And 3. Pocahontas?


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 14, 2015)

Ooh and 4. The Notebook?


----------



## David H (Mar 14, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> Is 1.  Tangled? And 3. Pocahontas?



Well done KookyCat


----------



## David H (Mar 14, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> Ooh and 4. The Notebook?



Correct and right


----------



## David H (Mar 14, 2015)

*Clue for 2*

*2.* *There's a lot of the stuff you'd find at the beach*


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 14, 2015)

Of course, The Sandlot?


----------



## David H (Mar 14, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> Of course, The Sandlot?



Well done Quiz No. 2 on the way


----------

